# £2 pcm - could you and would you?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

£2 a month for the rest of this year and the next and so on, could you spare £2 pcm for the welfare of the exotic keeping community? Or more?

If PKL/PKA was to establish an account that was for the benefit of this hobby all hobbies would you commit to it?

£24 per year, could you afford that, if it meant that it was used to keep the hobbies alive, keep the industry fruitful, keep our animals out of the hands of those that oppose?

I mean hey, the RSPCA HQ send out mass letter spam campaigns every year and promote this kind of donation, why could we not do the same?

It would mean that every keeper in the UK would donate to this fund raising campaign, fund raising for the benefit of our animals.

Well, your opinions are again required.

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
PKL/PKA


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont see why not, £2 is practically nowt anyway but for alot of people putting it together could really make a difference.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

whatever it takes


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

2 quid a month wouldnt make a dent would it. Im sure a lot of us could lose that down the back of the sofa and not know about it...*Goes to check back of sofa for loos change* LOL

I hope this isnt a stupid question, but how exactly does this money go towards helping our hobby? I know little about PKL/PKA or what they do.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My business already spends about £200 a year on business memberships with various organisations that are meant to be helping the hobby (and that comes directly out of my profit) and I can only assume they are using my money for something useful, although I wish I knew what that was. Therefore an extra £24 a year I would probably spend, yes.

The only thing is that I am getting a bit tired of giving money to societies that don't keep you up to date and give nothing back..

I think people who have previously joined a number of society's and felt disappointed with the results, may be shy of joining a new society unless it's clear where the money is being used and what they get for it.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

of course i would £5 a month why not i will skip the **** for a couple of days!!:lol2: tbh as long as i new what was happening and where my money wa going i.e a monthly newsletter via email or something i would be more then happy to help


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

yes dofo!!!! id do anything to help!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes..


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I won't vote yet. The description is very vague, and I wouldn't donate £2 a month without first having a firm understanding of how my money would be spent.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> I won't vote yet. The description is very vague, and I wouldn't donate £2 a month without first having a firm understanding of how my money would be spent.


Same here, im happy to donate more than just £2 a month if i knew how the money was being spent and how the organisation was representing me.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Is the pkl a registered charity? or would it be taxed on these memberships? just hate the thought of subscriptions being lost in taxes etc


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> I won't vote yet. The description is very vague, and I wouldn't donate £2 a month without first having a firm understanding of how my money would be spent.


 
Exactly the same for me. I would pay that, but only if I was kept up to date, and felt that the action that was being planned/done was in the best interests of the hobby. Basically, I wouldn't even contemplate giving anything until I knew exactly where it would go, what it would be used for etc.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yup...


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

TBh, 

This was a generalised question in relation to another thread raised by Slither 'RSPCA - Constructive criticisms'.

So at this present time it was to see what results would be.

I have always said that PKL if it was on the fund raising trail would never want anyone to commit to anything until we had everything in order first.

However, when it comes to funds and the raising of, we are going to have to look at this seriously.

The likes of the FBH can not assist in campaigns, nor can FOCAS, so if PKL/PKA are to do this we would do it properly with full accountability to the finances and what they are used for.

R


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

So in effect the £2pcm or whatever would be to fund you to be able to lobby the Government on our behalf?
I think as long as it was democratic, and we kept informed of developments I would join and donate.
The reason I say democratic, is that if someone is lobbying on my behalf, I want a say on what their "manifesto" is.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, we've always thought that too.. the democracy part of it.. 

but then.. i pay IHS fees - do i get a say in what they do? no..

people who pay the FBH membership... do they get a say in what the fbh do? no..

likewise, if we donate to the rspca - we do not get a say in what they do.. unfortunately! they don't even let people who donate see the real accounts any more..

however, unlike the IHS and the FBH.. we have talked about how it would be possible to have full online accounts.. so that the people who have donated can see what the money is being spent on.. whether its stamps to go on letters.. or the paper they are printed on.. or the ink they are printed with..

we have 200 members at the moment...that goes up daily.. how long would it take to get a majority agreement on an issue.. by the time we got agreement on an issue.. it may be too late to do anything about it..

yes, there would have to be some sort of agreement on issues.. if people are dontating afterall we think they have a right to some say in things.. the difficulty is how you would actually get it all to work... a democracy is great.. but what happens when a decision on a simple matter takes a month to sort out and leaves a vote split equally between 4 choices??? sometimes, with issues like the EPS for instance, we do not have a couple of months to decide what we should be doing..

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok.. I would be willing to fork out £2.
But i would want to see everything that happens. Even if i didn't have a say in it.

I would more than likely, if i had an opinion on it, want to have a say in certain things, hopefully.

But i can see what Nerys is saying. If they try to get a vote on something from all 200 members. There is going to be disagreements too.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I would pay £2 a month happily, and I agree that every donator getting a say would be difficult, in the end you donate to a cause you agree with, if you stopped agreeing with what they stood for, you would stop donating. You can't please everyone all the time, and if you felt thats trongly about something that you felt you weren't being represented on, then do something yourself. I understand that many people out there do feel strongly about things but have neither the knowledge or resources to take it into their own hands, and it is because of this that I wuld be happy to donate money for someone to take the stand on my behalf. I don't mind if I don't neccessarily agree with everything they do, as long as the overall message doesn't change, becuase at the end of the day, they're the one putting in all the hard work, and they should have the right to decide what action to take.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it would certainly have to be managed by an independent accountant..(and yes, there is one who would do it) and be fully publically available... just to stop all the poxy numptys out there who would think it was being used to pay for holidays in the sun.. or whatever other daft ideas are kicked about by people with better things to do..

lol, the "phrase who needs enemies when i have friends like you".. springs to mind for some reason.. lol.. and no trice, thats not a dig at you, or anyone who has posted on this thread thus far..:crazy:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

claire_e_dodd said:


> I would pay £2 a month happily, and I agree that every donator getting a say would be difficult, in the end you donate to a cause you agree with, if you stopped agreeing with what they stood for, you would stop donating. You can't please everyone all the time, and if you felt thats trongly about something that you felt you weren't being represented on, then do something yourself. I understand that many people out there do feel strongly about things but have neither the knowledge or resources to take it into their own hands, and it is because of this that I wuld be happy to donate money for someone to take the stand on my behalf. I don't mind if I don't neccessarily agree with everything they do, as long as the overall message doesn't change, becuase at the end of the day, they're the one putting in all the hard work, and they should have the right to decide what action to take.


thank you claire 

(ps - you never know.. one day we might book you for a tantrum in the house of commons  )


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I could spare it, the decision on if I would or not rests entirely with how i'm told it will be spent and what evidence of this I see would determine continued contribution.

some kind of formal action plan or target/goal would be needed. Rather than vague promises or suggestions.

Mason


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

id pay alot more than 2 pounds if i new were and what it was used for and depending on what depends on how much


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Nerys said:


> thank you claire
> 
> (ps - you never know.. one day we might book you for a tantrum in the house of commons  )


Wuhoo! See, I do have my uses.....


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Captain Caveman raises a good point about Tax... 

If there was a "Friends of PKA" group it would work. The group would be an autonomous non-profit making organisation which is separate from the PKL and PKA which would raise money. All profits would be donated to the PKL and PKA. The friends group would be a proper organisation with a chairperson, vice chairperson and treasurer and a committee which is as big or as small as they see fit.

As a non profit organisation, everything should remain tax free : Pfau Englund Nonprofit Law, P.C. -- Nonprofit Law, Tax Exempt Organizations Law Advice

I believe this is exactly how the "Friends of ...." organisations work for hospitals ?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I owuld be happy to donate each month - kind of goes without saying for me.

I beleive that any group who puts forth a "battle plan" and shows the support for the reptile keepers of the UK whist being publicly kicked int he teeth continually by doubters and general anal passages deserves to be shown some proper support


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> I owuld be happy to donate each month - kind of goes without saying for me.
> 
> * I beleive that any group who puts forth a "battle plan" and shows the support for the reptile keepers of the UK whist being publicly kicked int he teeth continually by doubters and general anal passages deserves to be shown some proper support*


Comments like that are hardly likely to bring these people round to your way of thinking Brittone.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i would but only if i knew it WAS going to help. not if it was another "we wanna help reps but not actually do anything about it" clubs.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leogirl said:


> i would but only if i knew it WAS going to help. not if it was another "we wanna help reps but not actually do anything about it" clubs.


Which are those ?


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

suppsue i would


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Which are those ?


i remember before, someone saying about joining one of the essex groups, they got like a membership card through and then they was like "well what happens now, what is the money spent on other than the card?" ... i think that might of been brought up after the basildon show, i cant remember


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah id give that much


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i would donate 2 pounds


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind making one off kinda donations whenever I can. IF I knew where the money was going.

Some months I might have the money, but others I wouldn't.

Also surely it would be better if people could give any amount they want, rather than limiting them to £2 and over?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh why not?


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

i could its just £2 a month thats nothing if its going to a good cause. How would i pay it tho??


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

no, there's sweet f all says that it'll go to the right places.

i'll stick with my own contribution towards the welfare of the reptile community in my local area. Costs nothing to help someone.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry Fixx - I am not wanting to bring anyone round ot "my way of thinking" nor am I wishing ot make my opinion of matters the header for how others form thier own opinions.

That is just what it is though - an opinion - and I am surely entitled to one jst as much as anyone else?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would but only if I knew exactly where the money was going and knowing all the details and that it would be authentic and not a scammer to make a few quid. I have always been wary about donating not because I dont want but that fact I dont know what the fund is going to. Look at the donations for animals and third world hasn't made the slightest dent or bettered and doesnt seem to be any sign of improvements so where does the money go someones back pocket. Sorry i'm ranting, but back to the topic I would donate if it was plausible, and realistic.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Sorry Fixx


Apology accepted.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> i remember before, someone saying about joining one of the essex groups, they got like a membership card through and then they was like "well what happens now, what is the money spent on other than the card?" ... i think that might of been brought up after the basildon show, i cant remember


If you're talking ERAC then a LOT happens with the membership fees for the members. It helps fight the cause also as it's affiliated with the FBH. If they got a membership card then maybe they should attend a meeting to find out more rather than do nothing and complain without the full facts.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Woops it wasn't an apology chuck, it was a figurative way of opening my sentence 

Seriously though, I didn't meant o cause offence by my post and was, as I say, just stating my opinion


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I voted no, absurd! I dont think its absurd i am just a tight arsed Yorkshire man.


----------



## zith (Nov 10, 2007)

I would happily donate £5+ if
a) I wasn't a broke student living on 10p noodles from lidl. LOL
b) If I knew more about where my money was going.
and c) If I recieved regular info telling me how my money helped. ie a news letter or something.


----------



## j squaesar (Oct 28, 2007)

if evryone chipped in £2 i think that would be alot of money anyway but i would be willing to pay £5


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

I concur with the majority, £2 is fine as long as I know exactly where it's going and how I/we are benefiting.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Have your say and vote*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/68511-how-emotive.html

R
PKL


----------

